# Key milestones in the development of Internet



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Key milestones in the development of Internet.

I began using the Internet when it was Arpanet in 1980 when I used a dialup connection locally from Waltham, MA (where I worked at the time) to BBN's (Bolt, Beranek & Newman) IMP (Interface Message Processor located in Cambridge, MA) and then telneting to login to our account at UCSB to work on the Ada Conformity Verification Suite (now called ACATS) and run verification tests overnight (i.e. the processors were much slower back then and it usually took at least that long to get a result if not 24 hours for a test to complete) - i.e. the Ada compiler did not yet exist and was actually an interpreter that was just good enough semantically to verify the implementation of the code we submitted for verification.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Raytheon snaps up Internet pioneer BBN Technologies.

*Having gained fame in the late '60s by building a Defense Department network that would become the Internet, BBN Technologies today is being acquired by Raytheon, one of America's leading defense contractors.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Internet's 40th "Birthday" Marked - Today! (National Geographic Video)

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Internet at 40: 'Net pioneer still surprised by online world.

*Leonard Kleinrock remembers the day it began and knows what he'd do differently now*

Kleinrock is the author of Queuing Systems. Volume I: Theory. This book is essential if you are interested at all in networking computers. I have the mid-70s version of the book. Kleinrock developed the principles behind packet-switching.



> Kleinrock, however, also didn't anticipate the dark side of the Internet -- the spam, viruses, identity theft and denial-of-service attacks. And if he could go back and do it all over again, he'd try to develop the network with those things in mind.


-- Tom


----------

